# NO MORE OFFSHORE FISHING



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

to any one who fishes offshore. they (the gulf council ) is going to talk 
about shut down offshore fishing over natural bottom. 
thats means no more mr greens,timer holes, yellow gravel,
and so on. unsless you stop them. spearfisherman ( rich )
has a thread started on the genral chit chat.

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic257422-2-1.aspx

everyone needs to go there and read and go to this meeting.
thats if you enjoy fishing! together we can fight this.
if you let just capt. paul and rich go alone to fight for you.
it will not be enough. we need to get as many as we can,
to show them that we care about our fishing areas!
please check it out. thank you 

scot


----------

